# Question ... two weeks after surgery



## Jennifer44 (Oct 11, 2011)

I had a total thyroidectomy 2 weeks ago on 9/28. I began taking 100 mcg of levothyroxine the next day. The first week went pretty well. In the second week I have noticed that after I take the medicine (on an empty stomach with a full glass of water) with in about 3 hours and getting progressively worse through out the day, it feels as if there is something stuck in my throat or its closing up or I have reflux or something. By 5:00 it is unbearable. If I eat, it makes it worse. I dont wake up that way. It progressively gets worse. Has anybody experienced anything like this before? I am wondering if the medication is causing this? It is driving me crazy.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jennifer44 said:


> I had a total thyroidectomy 2 weeks ago on 9/28. I began taking 100 mcg of levothyroxine the next day. The first week went pretty well. In the second week I have noticed that after I take the medicine (on an empty stomach with a full glass of water) with in about 3 hours and getting progressively worse through out the day, it feels as if there is something stuck in my throat or its closing up or I have reflux or something. By 5:00 it is unbearable. If I eat, it makes it worse. I dont wake up that way. It progressively gets worse. Has anybody experienced anything like this before? I am wondering if the medication is causing this? It is driving me crazy.


Well; my goodness! Maybe it would be better to have a bit of something prior to taking your levothyroxine such as a 1/2 slice of toast or a couple of crackers and cut down on the water?

I have never taken my meds on an empty stomach and I have never taken a full glass of water while taking them either.

And, I would check w/ the doctor/surgeon. This could be normal if you were intubated but "might" warrant a look see anyway.

Please let us know!


----------



## Jennifer44 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. The only reason I take it on an empty stomach with a glass of water is because the prescription label is written that way and I read in various places (looking for thyroid information) you are supposed to because of the way it absorbs in your system. I have no idea if I am even taking the "correct" amount of levothyroxine. I am supposed to go back for blood work at 4 weeks after surgery. I originally thought maybe it was because I was just sore after surgery, but there is no problem at all when I wake up. It is so strange. It has to be connected to the pill I would think? This feels worse than the golf ball sized goiter on my thyroid that caused me to have it removed in the first place. I just wondered if any one else had ever experienced this or could shed some light on making this feeling go away.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jennifer44 said:


> Thanks for the reply. The only reason I take it on an empty stomach with a glass of water is because the prescription label is written that way and I read in various places (looking for thyroid information) you are supposed to because of the way it absorbs in your system. I have no idea if I am even taking the "correct" amount of levothyroxine. I am supposed to go back for blood work at 4 weeks after surgery. I originally thought maybe it was because I was just sore after surgery, but there is no problem at all when I wake up. It is so strange. It has to be connected to the pill I would think? This feels worse than the golf ball sized goiter on my thyroid that caused me to have it removed in the first place. I just wondered if any one else had ever experienced this or could shed some light on making this feeling go away.


You know? Maybe you really should give the surgeon a call. You could have a hematoma. This does sound very unusual.

I am worried that it really bothers you and seems to get worse as the day goes on.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I think so too. Maybe this medication is not agreeing with you? Best wishes!


----------



## Jennifer44 (Oct 11, 2011)

Well, I called the sureon's office first and they suggested I see the internist first. Called the internist and left a message. Wonder if any one will call me back on a Friday afternoon? ha ha If not, I wonder if I should skip the medicine in the morning or maybe take it with something else even though it says to take with water. The surgeon's office nurse said I could still have swelling and water / med. on an empty stomach can certainly cause reflux ... which I have never had before. It is so aggravating. It like something in there either needs to be pushed down or come up if that makes sense.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'll echo Andros and say I think that warrants a call to your doctor.

I did have weird..."stretchy" sensation in my throat from time to time for about the first three weeks after surgery...it wasn't exactly painful...more uncomfortable, like I had swallowed too much food at once. But, again, that was only occasionally and there wasn't any pattern to the sensation.

I take my synthroid first thing in the morning on an empty stomach with a full glass of water too. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Jennifer44 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks! I will post when I find out something. I was hoping it was just part of healing after surgery and would / will work itself out.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jennifer44 said:


> Thanks! I will post when I find out something. I was hoping it was just part of healing after surgery and would / will work itself out.


We hope so also but it is better to be safe than sorry when it comes to these things.


----------



## SweetGirl44 (Sep 26, 2011)

Jennifer44 - I'm two weeks out from surgery and have at "tight" or "tugging" feeling in my throat also. It's not as bad as what you describe but it does feel like there is something stuck to my throat when I swollow. You are supposed to take your meds on an empty stomach because some foods can interfere with your medication being absorbed properly. Also if you take calcium and iron supplements you should take them 4 hours away from the time you take your thyroid med for the same reason.

I think it's a good call to have someone look into this further. I'm seeing my endo on Tuesday and plan to tell her what I am feeling as I also have some swelling around my incision. You might also need to change medications as some are allerigic to the fillers in different brands. Just another thing to think about right? I hope you get some answers and feel better very soon!


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

I hope you're feeling better. I had that exact feeling you are describing before the surgery. And then a couple of weeks after the surgery I had it again and thought "Oh, darn, there's that feeling again. I thought that was caused by my thyroid." But now I don't have a thyroid so what is it? Maybe scar tissue pressing? I don't know. Let me know what your doctor says. Are you coughing at all? I have a cough and hoarse throat all of a sudden but I don't feel sick and don't have a sore throat. Strange.


----------



## Jennifer44 (Oct 11, 2011)

I have not had a cough. I talked to the surgeon's nurse and the internist's nurse and both had never heard of this. ... The internist nurse told me to take prilosec over the weekend for reflux. I have an appointment tomorrow to get my blood work checked and talk to the doctor about this. Now I am waking up with the problem and going to bed with it. I will post back after the doctor visit. I wonder if scar tissue or internal swelling would have anything to do with it? I pray this part goes away soon!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jennifer44 said:


> I have not had a cough. I talked to the surgeon's nurse and the internist's nurse and both had never heard of this. ... The internist nurse told me to take prilosec over the weekend for reflux. I have an appointment tomorrow to get my blood work checked and talk to the doctor about this. Now I am waking up with the problem and going to bed with it. I will post back after the doctor visit. I wonder if scar tissue or internal swelling would have anything to do with it? I pray this part goes away soon!


Oh, Lord; .................................I hate this but can you see an ENT to have a look? So soon out of surgery should make someone want to have look for gawd's sakes!

Mrs. Worry Wart here but with good reason.


----------

